# Even voorstellen, en een vraag (non-tech)

## Kwakadoekoe

Hoi allemaal, ik ben kwakadoekoe, ben nieuw met gentoo en vind het echt heel geweldig  :Smile: , de installatie wil nog niet echt lukken. Heb daar een topic over geopend in de "Installing" sectie. Vind de community heel vriendelijk en helpend.

Ben zelf erg geinteresseerd in netwerken en beveiliging. Ik werk nu voor een jaar als hovenier en ben van plan volgend jaar hbo technische informatica te studeren. Ik heb alleen de vraag of ik dat nu voltijd of deeltijd zal gaan doen. Blijf ik bij deeltijd mijn huidige baan behouden of is het de bedoeling dat je dan in de it gaat werken. Tevens is er ook de studie ISM ( Information Security Mangement) dit jaar gestart. Dit betrekt helemaal mijn interesse ben alleen te bang dat het niet technisch genoeg is, aangezien ik graag als bijvoorbeeld pentester wil gaan werken of bedrijven beveiligen. Wat raden jullie mij aan? Deeltijd? Voltijd? ISM of T-IT? Ik hoor graag advies of meningen. Mvg Kwakadoekoe

----------

## nixnut

Bij deeltijd is het wel de bedoeling dat je werk relevant is voor je studie. Deeltijd studies kennen geen stage dus dat moet je werk vervangen. ISM is (nog) niet in deeltijd helaas, want het lijkt mij ook wel wat. Ik denk dat het niet zoveel uitmaakt of je ISM of T-IT doet als je interesse vooral bij technische aspecten van beveiliging ligt. Bij T-IT zal je waarschijnlijk weinig met beveiliging in aanraking komen, bij ISM zal je daarentegen weinig met diepgaande technische aspecten te maken krijgen. Die M staat niet voor niks voor Management.

----------

